# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين سوريا >  قانون البينات السورى

## هيثم الفقى

قانون البينات 359 تاريخ 10/6/1947 
المادة 1 
تقسم البينات إلى: 
1 ـ الأدلة الكتابية. 
2 ـ الشهادة. 
3 ـ القرائن. 
4 ـ الإقرار. 
5 ـ اليمين. 
6 ـ المعاينة والخبرة. 
المادة 2 
ليس للقاضي أن يحكم بعلمه الشخصي. 
المادة 3 
يجب أن تكون الوقائع التي يراد إثباتها متعلقة بالدعوى ومنتجة في الإثبات وجائز قبولها. 
المادة 4 
الأدلة الكتابية هي: 
1 ـ الأسناد الرسمية. 
2 ـ الأسناد العادية. 
3 ـ الأوراق غير الموقعة. 
المادة 5 
1 ـ الأسناد الرسمية هي التي يثبت فيها موظف عام أو شخص مكلف بخدمة عامة طبقاً للقواعد القانونية وفي حدود سلطته واختصاصه ما تم على يديه أو ما تلقاه من ذوي الشأن. 
2 ـ فإذا لم تستوف هذه الأسناد الشروط الواردة في الفقرة السابقة، فلا يكون لها إلا قيمة الأسناد العادية بشرط أن يكون ذوو الشأن قد وقعوا عليها بتواقيعهم أو بأختامهم أو ببصمات أصابعهم. 
المادة 6 
1 ـ تكون الأسناد الرسمية حجة على الناس كافة بما دوّن فيها من أفعال مادية قام بها الموظف العام في حدود مهمته، أو وقعت من ذوي الشأن في حضوره. وذلك ما لم يثبت تزويرها بالطرق المقررة قانوناً. 
2 ـ أما ما ورد على لسان ذوي الشأن من بيانات فيعتبر صحيحاً حتى يقوم الدليل على ما يخالفه. 
3 ـ وأما الأوراق السرية التي يراد بها تعديل الأسناد الرسمية أو الأسناد العادية فلا مفعول لها إلا بين موقعيها. 
المادة 7 
1 ـ إذا كان أصل السند الرسمي موجوداً، فإن الصور الخطية والفوتوغرافية التي نقلت منه وصدرت عن موظف عام في حدود اختصاصه تكون لها قوة السند الرسمي الأصلي بالقدر الذي يعترف فيه بمطابقة الصورة للأصل. 
2 ـ وتعتبر الصورة مطابقة للأصل ما لم ينازع في ذلك أحد الطرفين. وفي هذه الحالة تراجع الصورة على الأصل. 
المادة 8 
إذا لم يوجد أصل السند الرسمي، كانت الصورة الخطية أو الفوتوغرافية حجة على الوجه الآتي: 
آ ـ يكون للصورة الأولى قوة الأصل إذا صدرت عن موظف عام مختص وكان مظهرها الخارج لا يتطرق معه الشك في مطابقتها للأصل. 
ب ـ ويكون للصورة الخطية أو الفوتوغرافية المأخوذة من الصورة الأولى نفس القوة إذا صدرت عن موظف عام مختص يصادق على مطابقتها للأصل الذي أخذت عنه. ويجوز لكل من الطرفين أن يطلب مراجعة هذه الصورة على الصورة الأولى على أن تتم المراجعة في مواجهة الخصوم. 
ج ـ أما الصورة المأخوذة عن الصورة الثانية فيمكن الاستئناس بها تبعاً للظروف. 
المادة 9 
السند العادي هو الذي يشتمل على توقيع من صدر عنه أو على خاتمه أو بصمة إصبعه وليست له صفة السند الرسمي. 
المادة 10 
1 ـ من احتج عليه بسند عادي، وكان لا يريد أن يعترف به، وجب عليه أن ينكر صراحة ما هو منسوب إليه من خط أو توقيع أو خاتم أو بصمة أصبع، وإلا فهو حجة عليه بما فيه. 
2 ـ أما الوارث، أو أي خلف آخر، فيكتفي منه أن يقرر بأنه لا يعلم أن الخط أو التوقيع أو الختم أو البصمة هو لمن تلقى الحق عنه. 
3 ـ من احتج عليه بسند عادي وبحث فيه لا يقبل منه إنكار الخط أو التوقيع أو الخاتم أو بصمة الأصبع. 
المادة 11 
1 ـ لا يكون السند العادي حجة على الغير إلا إذا كان له تاريخ ثابت. 
2 ـ ويكون له تاريخ ثابت: 
آ ـ من يوم أن يصادق عليه كاتب العدل. 
ب ـ من يوم أن يثبت مضمونه في ورقة أخرى ثابتة التاريخ. 
ج ـ من يوم أن يؤشر عليه حاكم أو موظف مختص. 
د ـ من يوم وفاة أحد ممن لهم على السند أثر ثابت أو معترف به من خط أو توقيع أو ختم أو بصمة أصبع. أو من يوم أن يصبح مستحيلاً على أحد هؤلاء أن يكتب أو يبصم لعلة في جسمه. 
و ـ من يوم وقوع أي حادث آخر يكون قاطعاً في أن السند قد صدر قبل وقوعه. 
3 ـ ومع ذلك يجوز للمحكمة تبعاً للظروف ألا تطبق هذه المادة على الوصولات . 
4- لا تشمل أحكام هذه المادة الأسناد زالأوراق التجارية ولو كانت موقعة أو مظهرة من غير التجار لسبب مدني وكذلك أسناد الاستقراض الموقعة لمصلحة تاجر برهن أو بدون رهن مهما كانت صفة المقترض . 
المادة 12 
1 ـ تكون للرسائل قوة الأسناد العادية من حيث الإثبات، ما لم يثبت موقعها أنه لم يرسلها ولم يكلف أحد بإرسالها. 
2 ـ وتكون للبرقيات هذه القوة أيضاً، إذا كان أصلها المودع في دائرة البريد موقعاً عليه من مرسلها. وتعتبر البرقية مطابقة لأصلها حتى يقوم الدليل على عكس ذلك. 
3 ـ يقبل من الذي أرسل كتاباً مضموناً وأثبت وصوله للمرسل إليه بوصل دائرة البريد أو بوصل من المرسل إليه إبراز النسخة المحفوظة لديه إذا رفض المرسل إليه إبراز الأصل. وتعد هذه النسخة صحيحة ما لم يثبت العكس. 
المادة 13 
السند المؤيد لسند سابق يكون حجة على المدين. ولكن يجوز له أن يثبت خطأ هذا السند بتقديم السند الأصلي. 
المادة 14 
دفاتر التجار لا تكون حجة على غير التجار. إلا أن البيانات الواردة فيها عما ورّده التجار تصلح أساساً يجيز للمحكمة أن توجه اليمين المتممة لأي من الطرفين. 
المادة 15 
دفاتر التجار الإجبارية تكون حجة: 
1 ـ على صاحبها، سواء كانت منتظمة أم لم تكن. ولكن لا يجوز لمن يريد أن يستخلص منها دليلاً لنفسه أن يجزء ما ورد فيها ويستبعد ما كان مناقضاً لدعواه. 
2 ـ لصاحبها في المعاملات المختصة بتجارته إذا كانت منتظمة والخلاف بينه وبين تاجر. 
المادة 16 
إذا تباينت القيود بين دفاتر منتظمة لتاجرين، جاز للقاضي أن يقرر إما تهاتر البينتين المتعارضتين، وإما الأخذ بإحداهما دون الأخرى على ما يظهر له من ظروف القضية. 
المادة 17 
يجوز للقاضي في الدعوى القائمة بين التجار أن يقبل أو أن يرد البينة التي تستخلص من الدفاتر التجارية غير الإجبارية، أو من الدفاتر التجارية الإجبارية غير المنتظمة، وذلك على ما يظهر له من ظروف القضية. 
المادة 18 
1 ـ لا تكون الدفاتر والأوراق المنزلية حجة لمن صدرت عنه. 
2 ـ ولكنها تكون حجة عليه: 
آ ـ إذا ذكر فيها صراحة أنه استوفى ديناً. 
ب ـ إذا ذكر فيها صراحة أنه قصد بما دونه في هذه الأوراق أن تقوم مقام السند لمن أثبتت حقاً لمصلحته. 
المادة 20 
يجوز للخصم أن يطلب إلزام خصمه بتقديم الأسناد أو الأوراق المنتجة في الدعوى التي تكون تحت يده. 
1 ـ إذا كان القانون المدني أو التجاري يجيز مطالبته بتقديمها أو بتسليمها. 
2 ـ إذا كانت مشتركة بينه وبين خصمه. وتعتبر الأوراق أو الأسناد مشتركة على الأخص إذا كانت محررة لمصلحة الخصمين أو كانت مثبتة لالتزاماتهما وحقوقهما المتبادلة. 
3 ـ إذا استند إليها خصمه في أية مرحلة من مراحل الدعوى. 
المادة 21 
يجب أن يبين في هذا الطلب تحت طائلة الرد: 
1 ـ أوصاف السند أو الورقة. 
2 ـ فحوى السند أو الورقة بقدر ما يمكن من التفصيل. 
3 ـ الواقعة التي يستشهد بالورقة أو السند عليها. 
4 ـ الدلائل والظروف التي تؤيد أنها تحت يد الخصم. 
5 ـ وجه إلزام الخصم بتقديمها. 
المادة 22 
إذا أثبت الطالب طلبه، وأقر الخصم بأن السند أو الورقة في حوزته، أو سكت، قررت المحكمة لزوم تقديم السند أو الورقة في الحال أو في أقرب موعد تحدده. وإذا أنكر الخصم، ولم يقدم الطالب إثباتاً كافياً لصحة الطلب وجب أن يحلف المنكر يميناً «بأن الورقة أو السند لا وجود له وأنه لا يعلم وجوده ولا مكانه وأنه لم يخفه أو لم يهمل البحث عنه ليحرم خصمه من الاستشهاد به». 
المادة 23 
إذا لم يقم الخصم بتقديم الورقة أو السند في الموعد الذي حددته المحكمة أو امتنع عن حلف اليمين المذكورة اعتبرت الصورة التي قدمها خصمه صحيحة مطابقة لأصلها. فإن لم يكن خصمه قد قدم صورة من الورقة أو السند، جاز الأخذ بقوله فيما يتعلق بشكله أو بموضوعه. 
المادة 24 
إذا قدم الخصم ورقة أو سند للاستدلال به في الدعوى، فلا يجوز له سحبه إلا برضاء خصمه وبإذن خطي من رئيس المحكمة بعد أن تحفظ صورة مصدقة عنه في إضبارة الدعوى. 
المادة 25 
1 ـ يجوز للمحكمة أثناء سير الدعوى أن تأذن بإدخال الغير لإلزامه بتقديم ورقة أو سند تحت يده، وذلك في الأحوال ومع مراعاة الأحكام والأوضاع المنصوص عليها في المواد السابقة. 
2 ـ يجوز للمحكمة من تلقاء نفسها أو بناء على طلب الخصوم أن تقرر جلب أسناد وأوراق من الدوائر الرسمية السورية إذا تعذر ذلك على الخصوم. 
المادة 27 
إنكار الخط أو الختم أو التوقيع أو بصمة الإصبع إنما يتوجه على الأوراق والأسناد غير الرسمية. أما إدعاء التزوير فيتوجه على جميع الأوراق والأسناد الرسمية وغير الرسمية. 
المادة 28 
إذا أنكر من ينسب إليه السند أو الورقة خطه أو توقيعه أو ختمه أو بصمة إصبعه أو أنكر ذلك خلفه أو نائبه، وكان السند أو الورقة منتجاً في النزاع ولم تكف وقائع الدعوى ومستنداتها لتكوين عقيدة المحكمة في شأن صحة الخط أو التوقيع أو الختم أو بصمة الإصبع، تأمر المحكمة بإجراء التطبيق تحت إشراف أحد قضاتها بواسطة خبير واحد أو ثلاثة خبراء. 
المادة 29 
يحرر محضر تبين فيه حالة الورقة أو السند وأوصافه بياناً كافياً ويوقع عليه رئيس المحكمة وكاتب الضبط والخصوم ويجب التوقيع على نفس الورقة أو السند من رئيس المحكمة والكاتب. 
المادة 30 
يشتمل القرار الصادر بالتطبيق على: 
1 ـ انتداب أحد قضاة المحكمة للإشراف على التطبيق. 
2 ـ تعيين خبير أو ثلاثة خبراء. 
المادة 31 
على الخصوم أن يحضروا في الموعد الذي يعينه القاضي المنتدب لتقديم ما لديهم من أوراق التطبيق والاتفاق على ما يصلح منها لذلك. فإذا تخلف الخصم المكلف بالإثبات بغير عذر مقبول جاز الحكم بسقوط حقه في الإثبات، وإذا تخلف خصمه جاز اعتبار الأوراق المقدمة للتطبيق صالحة لها. 
المادة 32 
على الخصم الذي ينازع في صحة الورقة أو السند أن يحضر بنفسه للاستكتاب في الموعد الذي يحدده القاضي لذلك، فإن امتنع عن الحضور بغير عذر مقبول جاز الحكم بصحة الورقة أو السند. 
المادة 33 
يجري تطبيق الخط أو التوقيع أو الختم أو البصمة الذي حصل إنكاره على الخط أو التوقيع أو الختم أو البصمة الثابت بأنه لن ينسب إليه السند أو الورقة . 
المادة 34 
لا يقبل للتطبيق في حالة عدم اتفاق الخصوم إلا: 
1 ـ الخط أو التوقيع أو الختم أو البصمة على الأسناد الرسمية. 
2 ـ الجزء الذي يعترف الخصم بصحته من الورقة أو السند المقتضى تحقيقه. 
3 ـ خطه أو توقيعه الذي يكتبه أمام القاضي أو البصمة التي يطبعها أمامه. 
المادة 35 
يجوز للقاضي أن يأمر بإحضار الأسناد الرسمية المطلوب التطبيق عليها من الجهة التي تكون بها أو ينتقل مع الخبير إلى محلها للاطلاع عليها بدون نقلها. 
المادة 36 
يضع الخبير والخصوم والقاضي والكاتب تواقيعهم على أوراق التطبيق قبل الشروع فيه ويذكر ذلك في المحضر. 
المادة 37 
تراعى فيما يتعلق بالخبراء القواعد المقررة في الفصل المتعلق بالخب 
المادة 38 
إذا حكم بصحة الورقة أو السند، فيحكم على من أنكره بغرامة من 50 إلى 150 ليرة سورية، ولا يحول ذلك دون الحكم للفريق الآخر بالعطل والضرر إذا كان هناك سوء نية. 
المادة 39 
يجوز لمن بيده ورقة أو سند عادي أن يختصم من ينسب إليه السند أو الورقة ليقر أنه بخطه أو بتوقيعه أو بختمه أو ببصمة إصبعه، ولو كان الالتزام الوارد فيه غير مستحق الأداء، ويكون ذلك بدعوى أصلية. فإذا حضر المدعى عليه وأقر، تثبت المحكمة إقراره وتكون جميع المصاريف على المدعي. ويعتبر السند أو الورقة معترفاً به إذا سكت المدعى عليه أو لم ينكره أو لم ينسبه لسواه. وإذا لم يحضر المدعى عليه، تحكم المحكمة في غيبته بصحة الخط أو التوقيع أو الختم أو البصمة، ويجوز الاعتراض على هذا الحكم في جميع الأحوال. أما إذا أنكر المدعى عليه الخط أو التوقيع أو الختم أو البصمة فيجري التطبيق وفقاً للقواعد المتقدمة. 
المادة 40 
يجوز الادعاء بالتزوير في أية حالة تكون عليها الدعوى في محاكم الأساس وذلك باستدعاء أو لائحة تقدم إلى المحكمة، وتحدد فيها كل مواضع التزوير المدعى به، وإلا كان باطلاً. 
المادة 41 
يرسل رئيس المحكمة صورة عن هذا الاستدعاء أو اللائحة للنيابة. 
المادة 42 
ـ إذا لم يكن السند أو الورقة المدعى تزويره مبرزاً، يكلف من بيده الورقة أو السند إبرازه. 
ـ يحفظ السند أو الورقة المدعى تزويره في ديوان المحكمة بعد أن يختم بخاتمها ويوقع عليه الرئيس. 
ـ ينظم محضر يوقع عليه رئيس المحكمة والطرفان ورئيس الكتاب، يتضمن وصف الورقة أو السند. 
المادة 43 
إذا كان الادعاء بالتزوير منتجاً في النزاع، ولم تكف وقائع الدعوى ومستنداتها لإقناع المحكمة بصحة الورقة أو السند أو تزويره ورأت أن إجراء التحقيق الذي طلبه مدعي التزوير في استدعائه أو لائحته منتج وجائز، أمرت بالتحقيق. 
المادة 44 
يشتمل القرار الصادر بالتحقيق على بيان الوقائع التي قبلت المحكمة تحقيقها والإجراءات التي رأت إثباتها وعلى سائر البيانات المذكورة في المادة 30. 
المادة 45 
تقام البينة على التزوير بجميع طرق الإثبات. وتطبق أحكام المادتين 31 و 32 حين التحقيق في التزوير بالتطبيق. 
المادة 46 
الحكم بالتحقيق، عملاً بالمادة 43، يوقف العمل بالورقة أو السند المدعى بتزويره إلى أن يفصل في موضوع التزوير، دون الإخلال بالإجراءات الاحتياطية. 
المادة 47 
إذا حكم بسقوط حق مدعي التزوير في ادعائه، أو برفضه، حكم عليه بغرامة نقدية من 100 إلى 250 ليرة سورية. ولا يحول ذلك دون الحكم للفريق الآخر بالعطل والضرر إذا كان هناك سوء نية، ولا يحكم عليه بشيء إذا ثبت بعض ما ادعاه. 
المادة 48 
للمدعى عليه بالتزوير إنهاء إجراءات الادعاء في أية حالة كانت عليها بتنازله عن التمسك بالورقة أو السند المطعون فيه. وللمحكمة في هذه الحالة أن تقرر ضبط الورقة أو السند أو حفظه إذا طلب مدعي التزوير ذلك لمصلحة مشروعة. ولها أن تقرر اتلاف الورقة أو السند أو شطبه كله أو بعضه أو إصلاحه. 
المادة 49 
يجوز لمن يخشى الاحتجاج عليه بورقة أو سند مزور، أن يخاصم من بيده تلك الورقة أو ذلك السند ومن يستفيد منه لسماع الحكم بتزويره. ويكون ذلك بدعوى أصلية ترفع بالأوضاع المعتادة، وتراعي المحكمة في تحقيق هذه الدعوى والحكم فيها القواعد المنصوص عليها في هذا الفرع وفي الفرع السابق. 
المادة 50 
إذا أقيمت الدعوى الجزائية بسبب التزوير المدعى به، وجب على المحكمة المدنية أن ترجىء الحكم إلى ما بعد فصل الدعوى الجزائية. 
المادة 51 
إن الحكم الجزائي بالبراءة لا يمنع الخصوم في نزاع مدني من الادعاء بتزوير السند الذي كان موضوع الدعوى الجزائية إذا كان الحكم الجزائي القاضي ببراءة الظنين لا يقضي بصحة ذلك السند. 
المادة 52 
يجوز الإثبات بالشهادة في الالتزامات غير التعاقدية.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 53 
في الالتزامات التعاقدية يراعى في جواز الإثبات بالشهادة وعدم جوازه الأحكام التالية : 
المادة 54 
1 ـ إذا كان الالتزام التعاقدي في غير المواد التجارية تزيد قيمته على خمسمائة ليرة، أو كان غير محدد القيمة، فلا تجوز الشهادة في إثبات الالتزام أو البراءة منه، ما لم يوجد اتفاق أو نص يقضي بغير ذلك. أما في الالتزامات التجارية إطلاقاً، وفي الالتزامات المدنية التي لا تزيد قيمتها على خمسمائة ليرة، فيجوز الإثبات بالشهادة. 
2 ـ ويقدر الالتزام باعتبار قيمته وقت تمام العقد لا وقت الوفاء. فإذا كان أصل الالتزام في ذلك الوقت لا يزيد على خمسمائة ليرة، فالشهادة لا تمتنع حتى لو زاد مجموع الالتزام على هذا التقدير بعد ضم الملحقات والفوائد. 
3 ـ وإذا اشتملت الدعوى على طلبات متعددة متميز كل منها عن الآخر، وليس على أي دليل كتابي، جاز الإثبات بالشهادة في كل طلب لا تزيد قيمته على خمسمائة ليرة، حتى ولو كانت هذه الطلبات في مجموعها تزيد عن هذه القيمة، وحتى لو كان منشؤها علاقات أو عقوداً من طبيعة واحدة بين الخصوم أنفسهم. وكذلك الحكم في وفاء لا تزيد قيمته على خمسمائة ليرة. 
المادة 55 
لا يجوز الإثبات بالشهادة في الالتزامات التعاقدية حتى لو كان المطلوب لا تزيد قيمته على خمسمائة ليرة سورية: 
آ ـ فيما يخالف أو يجاوز ما اشتمل عليه دليل كتابي. 
ب ـ فيما إذا كان المطلوب هو الباقي، أو هو جزء من حق لا يجوز إثباته بالشهادة. 
ج ـ إذا طالب أحد الخصوم في الدعوى بما تزيد قيمته على خمسمائة ليرة، ثم عدم طلبه إلى ما لا يزيد على هذه القيمة. 
المادة 56 
1 ـ يجوز الإثبات بالشهادة في الالتزامات التعاقدية، حتى ولو كان المطلوب تزيد قيمته على خمسمائة ليرة سورية، إذا وجد مبدأ ثبوت بالكتابة. 
2 ـ ومبدأ الثبوت بالكتابة هو كل كتابة تصدر عن الخصم ويكون من شأنها أن تجعل وجود العقد المدعى به قريب الاحتمال. 
المادة 57 
يجوز الاثبات بالشهادة في الالتزامات التعاقدية حتى ولو كان المطلوب تزيد قيمته على خمسماية ليرة سورية. 
أ) ـ إذا وجد مانع مادي أو أدبي يحول دون الحصول على دليل كتابي. ـ يعتبر مانعاً أدبياً أن لا يوجد من يستطيع كتابة السند أو أن يكون طالب الاثبات شخصاً ثالثاً لم يكن طرفاً في العقد. ـ تعتبر مانعاً أدبياً القرابة ما بين الزوجين أو ما بين الأصول والفروع أو ما بين الحواشي إلى الدرجة الثالثة أو ما بين أحد الزوجين وأبوي الزوج الآخر. 
ب) ـ إذا فقد الدائن سنده المكتوب لسبب لا يد له فيه. 
ج) ـ إذا طعن في العقد بأنه ممنوع بالقانون أو مخالف للنظام العام أو الآداب. 
المادة 58 
الاجازة لأحد الخصوم باثبات واقعة بشهادة الشهود تقتضي دائماً أن يكون للخصم الآخر الحق في نفيها بهذا الطريق. 
المادة 59 
1 ـ يشترط في الشاهد أن يكون أهلاً للشهادة. 
2 ـ لا يكون أهلاً للشهادة من لم تبلغ سنه خمس عشرة سنة أو من لم يكن سليم الادراك أو من كان محكوماً بأحكام جزائية تسقط عنه أهلية الشهادة. 
3 ـ على أنه يجوز أن تسمع أقوال من لم تبلغ سنه خمس عشرة سنة بغير يمين وعلى سبيل الاستدلال فقط. 
المادة 60 
لا تقبل شهادة الأصل للفرع ولا شهادة الفرع للأصل ولا شهادة أحد الزوجين ولو بعد انحلال الزوجية. 
المادة 61 
ليس لأحد أن يكون شاهداً ومدعياً. فلا تصح شهادة الوصي لليتيم ولا شهادة الوكيل لموكله ولا شهادة الشريك فيما يتعلق بالشركة ولا الكفيل فيما يختص بالتزامات مكفوله. 
المادة 62 
1 ـ تقدر المحكمة قيمة شهادة الشهود من حيث الموضوع. ولها أن تأخذ بشهادة شخص واحد إذا اقتنعت بصحتها. كما أن لها أن تسقط شهادة شاهد أو أكثر إذا لم تقتنع بصحتها. 
2 ـ إذا لم توافق الشهادة الدعوى أو لم تتوافق أقوال الشهود بعضها مع بعض أخذت المحكمة من الشهادة بالقدر الذي تقتنع بصحته. 
3 ـ وللمحكمة أن ترجح بينة على أخرى وفقاً لما تستخلصه من ظروف الدعوى. 
المادة 63 
لا يجوز أن يشهد أحد على معلومات أو مضمون أوراق تتعلق بشؤون الدولة إلا إذا كانت قد نشرت بالطريق القانوني أو كانت السلطة المختصة قد أذنت في إذاعتها . 
المادة 64 
الموظفون والمستخدمون والمكلفون بخدمة عامة لا يشهدون ولو بعد تركهم العمل عما يكون قد وصل إلى علمهم أثناء قيامهم بالعمل من معلومات لا تجوز اذاعتها. ومع ذلك فللسلطة المختصة أن تأذن لهم في الشهادة بناء على طلب المحكمة أو أحد الخصوم. 
المادة 65 
لا يجوز لمن علم من المحامين أو الوكلاء أو الأطباء أو غيرهم عن طريق مهنته أو صنعته بواقعة أو بمعلومات أن يفشيها ولو بعد انتهاء خدمته أو زوال صفته ما لم يكن ذكرها مقصوداً به فقط ارتكاب جناية أو جنحة. 
المادة 66 
ومع ذلك يجب على الأشخاص المذكورين في المادة السابقة أن يؤدوا الشهادة عن تلك الواقعة أو المعلومات متى طلب منهم ذلك من أسرها لهم. على أن لا يخل ذلك بأحكام القوانين الخاصة بهم. 
المادة 67 
لا يجوز لأحد الزوجين أن يفشي بغير رضاء الآخر، ما أبلغه إليه أثناء الزوجية ولو بعد انفصامها إلا في حالة رفع دعوى من أحدهما على الآخر. أو إقامة دعوى على أحدهما بسبب جناية أو جنحة وقعت منه على الآخر. 
المادة 68 
على الخصم الذي يطلب الاثبات بشهادة الشهود أن يبين الوقائع التي يريد اثباتها في طلباته الكتابية أو شفاها في الجلسة وأن يسمي شهوده على أن لا يتجاوز عددهم الخمسة في الواقعة الواحدة إلا إذا أجازت له المحكمة ذلك. 
المادة 69 
1 ـ إذا رأت المحكمة أن الوقائع المطلوب اثباتها منتجة وجائز اثباتها بشهادة الشهود قررت استماعهم وعينت المبلغ الذي يجب على طالب الاثبات ايداعه في ديوان المحكمة لحساب نفقات الشهود. 
2 ـ ويعفى الخصم من ايداع المبلغ المتقدم ذكره إذا تعهد بأن يحضر الشهود بنفسه. 
المادة 70 
للمحكمة من تلقاء نفسها أن تقرر استماع الشهود في الأحوال التي يجيز القانون فيها الاثبات بشهادة الشهود متى رأت في ذلك فائدة حقيقية. 
المادة 71 
القرار الذي يجيز الاثبات بالشهود يجب أن تبين فيه كل واقعة من الوقائع المقرر اثباتها وإلا كان باطلاً. 
المادة 72 
إذا اقتضى سماع شهادة رئيس الجمهورية تنتقل المحكمة لسماع شهادته . 
المادة 73 
1 ـ يبلغ الشهود الحضور قبل التاريخ المعين بأربع وعشرين ساعة على الأقل عدا مواعيد المسافة المقررة في القانون. 
2 ـ ويتضمن التبليغ بياناً موجزاً للدعوى التي يطلب سماعهم فيها والمكان الذي يتعين عليهم الحضور فيه وتاريخ الحضور وساعته. 
المادة 74 
1 ـ إذا لم يحضر الشاهد لأداء الشهادة بعد تكليفه بالحضور على الوجه المقرر في القانون فللمحكمة أن تحكم عليه حكماً مبرماً بغرامة من خمس إلى عشر ليرات سورية وإن تقرر احضاره جبراً. 
2 ـ إذا أثبت الشاهد أن تخلفه كان راجعاً إلى عذر مقبول جاز للمحكمة أن تعفيه من أداء الغرامة كلها أو بعضها. 
المادة 75 
1ـ إذا كان للشاهد عذر يمنعه عن الحضور فللمحكمة أن تنتقل لسماع شهادته ولها أن تنتدب أحد قضاتها لهذه الغاية. 
2 ـ يدعى الخصوم لحضور تأدية هذه الشهادة وينظم محضراً بها ويوقع عليه رئيس المحكمة أو القاضي المنتدب والكاتب. 
المادة 76 
1 ـ يجوز سماع الشهود والمقيمين خارج منطقة صلاحية المحكمة بانابة المحكمة التي يقيمون في منطقتها. وفي هذه الحالة تعد صحيفة استنابة تتضمن البيانات الخاصة بشخصية الشهود والوقائع التي يراد استشهادهم عليها وترسل إلى هذه المحكمة. 
2 ـ وتعد المحكمة المنابة محضراً بما سمعته من شهادة الشهود يوقعه الرئيس والقضاة وكاتب الضبط ويرسل إلى المحكمة المنيبة. 
المادة 77 
1 ـ تسمع شهادة كل شاهد على انفراد بحضور الخصوم بعد أن يسأله رئيس المحكمة اسمه ولقبه وسنه ومهنته ومحل اقامته وجهة اتصاله بالخصوم بالقرابة أو الاستخدام أو غيرها. 
2 ـ لرئيس المحكمة أو للقاضي المنتدب أن يأمر أحد الخصوم بالخروج تأميناً للشاهد على حريته. وبعد أن يؤدي الشهادة يدعوه الرئيس أو القاضي ويطلعه على الشاهدة المؤداة بغيابه. 
3 ـ ويجب أن يؤدي الشاهد قبل الادلاء بالشهادة يميناً بأن يقول الحق ويستثنى من ذلك من تسمع شهادتهم على سبيل الاستئناس وفقاً لأحكام المادة 59. 
المادة 78 
إذا امتنع الشاهد عن أداء اليمين أو عن الاجابة بغير سبب قانوني يقضى عليه بحكم مبرم وبغرامة من عشر ليرات إلى خمسين ليرة ما لم يتنازل الخصم عن شهادته 
المادة 79 
1 ـ يستجوب رئيس المحكمة الشاهد عن ملابسات الوقائع التي تطلب الشهادة في شأنها وعن تفاصيلها وعن طريق اتصالها بعلمه. 
2 ـ وللرئيس من تلقاء نفسه أو بناء على طلب قضاة المحكمة أو الخصم أن يوجه إلى الشاهد ما يرى من أسئلة وله أن يواجهه بشهود آخرين. 
المادة 80 
للخصم الذي يؤدي الشهادة ضده أن يبين للمحكمة ما يخل بشهادة الشاهد وله أن يوجه اليه بواسطة رئيس المحكمة ما يرى من الأسئلة. وعلى الرئيس أن يجيبه إلى ذلك إلا أن يكون السؤال غير منتج. 
المادة 81 
لا يشترط شكل خاص في أداء الشهادة ولا في قبولها. ويكفي تعيين المشهود به تعييناً نافياً للجهالة ويقتصر في ذلك على ما تراه المحكمة كافياً للوصول إلى الحقيقة ولا يزكى الشاهد. 
المادة 82 
تؤدى الشهادة شفاهاً. ولا يجوز الاستعانة بمفكرات مكتوبة إلا بإذن المحكمة أو القاضي المنتدب وحيث تسوغ طبيعة الدعوى ذلك.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 83 
من لا قدرة له على الكلام يؤدي الشهادة إذا أمكن أن يبين مراده بالكتابة أو بالإشارة . 
المادة 84 
1 ـ تثبت اجابات الشاهد في محضر بصيغة المتكلم دون تغيير فيها ثم تتلى هذه الأقوال على من صدرت عنه وله أن يدخل عليها ما يرى من تعديل ويذكر التعديل عقب نص الشهادة. 
2 ـ ويثبت كذلك في المحضر كل ما وجه الخصوم من أسئلة إلى الشاهد وملاحظات في شأن شهادته وكذلك الأسئلة التي وجهت مباشرة من رئيس المحكمة أو أحد قضاتها. 
المادة 85 
تقدر المحكمة نفقات الشهود بناء على طلبهم ويتقاضون ما يقدر لهم من المبلغ الي أودع لحساب النفقات. 
المادة 86 
يجوز لمن يخشى فوات فرصة الاستشهاد بشاهد على موضوع لم يعرض بعد أمام القضاء ويحتمل عرضه عليه أن يطلب في مواجهة ذوي الشأن سماع ذلك الشاهد. ويقدم هذا الطلب بالطرق المعتادة لقاضي الأمور المستعجلة وتكون نفقاته كلها على من طلبه. 
المادة 87 
لا يجوز في هذه الحالة تسليم صور عن محضر الشهادة ولا تقديمه إلى القضاء إلا إذا رأت محكمة الموضوع عند نظره جواز اثبات الواقعة بشهادة الشهود. ويكون للخصم الاعتراض أمامها على قبول هذا الدليل كما يكون له طلب سماع شه 
المادة 88 
تتبع في هذا التحقيق القواعد المتقدمة. 
المادة 89 
القرينة التي ينص عليها القانون تغني من تقررت هذه القرينة لمصلحته عن أية طريقة أخرى من طرق الاثبات على أنه يجوز نقض هذه القرينة بالدليل العكسي. ما لم يوجد نص يقضي بغير ذلك. 
المادة 90 
1 ـ إن الأحكام التي حازت درجة القطعية تكون حجة بما فصلت فيه من الحقوق. ولا يجوز قبول دليل ينقض هذه القرينة. ولكن لا تكون لتلك الأحكام هذه القوة إلا في نزاع قام بين الخصوم أنفسهم دون تغيير صفاتهم وتعلق النزاع بذات الحق محلاً وسبباً. 
2 ـ ولا يجوز للمحكمة أن تأخذ بهذه القرينة من تلقاء نفسها. 
المادة 91 
لا يرتبط القاضي المدني بالحكم الجزائي في الوقائع التي لم يفصل فيها هذا الحكم أو الوقائع التي فصل فيها دون ضرورة. 
المادة 92 
1 ـ القرائن القضائية هي القرائن التي لم ينص عليها القانون. وأمكن القاضي أن يستخلصها من ظروف الدعوى وأن يقتنع بأن لها دلالة معينة. ويترك لتقدير القاضي استنباط هذه القرائن. 
2 ـ لا يجوز الاثبات بالقرائن القضائية إلا في الاحوال التي يجوز فيها الاثبات بالشهادة. 
المادة 93 
الاقرار هو اخبار الخصم أمام المحكمة بحق عليه لآخر. 
المادة 94 
الاقرار القضائي هو اعتراف الخصم أو من ينوب عنه نيابة خاصة بواقعة قانونية مدعى بها عليه. وذلك أمام القضاء أثناء السير في الدعوى المتعلقة بهذه الواقعة. 
المادة 95 
الاقرار غير القضائي هو الذي يقع في غير مجلس الحكم أو يقع في مجلس الحكم في غير الدعوى التي أقيمت بالواقعة المقر بها. 
المادة 96 
يشترط أن يكون المقر عاقلاً بالغاً غير محجور عليه. فلا يصح إقرار الصغير والمجنون والمعتوه والسفيه، ولا يصح على هؤلاء إقرار أوليائهم وأوصيائهم والقوام عليهم. ولكن الصغير المميز المأذون يكون لإقراره حكم إقرار البالغ في الأمور المأذون فيها . 
المادة 97 
يشترط ألا يكذب ظاهر الحال الإقرار. 
المادة 98 
1 ـ لا يتوقف الإقرار على قبول المقر له، ولكن يرتد برده. 
2 ـ وإذا رد المقر له مقداراً من المقربه، فلا يبقى حكم الإقرار في المقدار المردود، ويصح الإقرار في المقدار الباقي. 
المادة 99 
1 ـ يلزم المرء بإقراره إلا إذا كذب بحكم. 
2 ـ ولا يصح الرجوع عن الإقرار إلا لخطأ في الواقع، على أن يثبت المقر ذلك. 
المادة 100 
الإقرار حجة قاصرة على المقر. 
المادة 101 
لا يتجزأ الإقرار على صاحبه إلا إذا انصب على وقائع متعددة وكان وجود واقعة منها لا يقتضي حتماً وجود الوقائع الأخرى. 
المادة 102 
الإقرار غير القضائي واقعة يعود تقديرها للقاضي، ويجب إثباتها وفاقاً للقواعد العامة المختصة في الإثبات. 
المادة 103 
للمحكمة أن تستجوب من يكون حاضراً من الخصوم، ولكل منهم أن يطلب استجواب خصمه الحاضر. 
المادة 104 
للمحكمة كذلك أن تقرر حضور الخصم لاستجوابه، سواء من تلقاء نفسها، أو بناء على طلب خصمه. وعلى من تقرر استجوابه أن يحضر بنفسه الجلسة التي حددها القرار. 
المادة 105 
إذا رأت المحكمة أن الدعوى ليست في حاجة إلى استجواب، أو أن الوقائع التي يراد استجواب الخصم عنها غير منتجة أو غير جائزة الإثبات، رفضت طلب الاستجواب. 
المادة 106 
يوجه الرئيس الأسئلة التي يراها إلى الخصم، ويوجه إليه أيضاً ما يطلب الخصم الآخر توجيهه منها، وتكون الإجابة في الجلسة نفسها، إلا إذا رأت المحكمة إعطاء مهلة للإجابة. 
المادة 107 
تكون الإجابة في مواجهة من طلب الاستجواب، ولكن لا يتوقف الاستجواب على حضوره. 
المادة 108 
على المحكمة منع كل سؤال يكون غير منتج أو غير جائز، ومنع مقاطعة المستجوب أثناء إجابته. 
المادة 109 
تدون الأسئلة والأجوبة بالتفصيل والدقة بمحضر الجلسة، وبعد تلاوتها يوقع عليها الرئيس والكاتب. وإذا امتنع المستجوب عن الإجابة، ذكر في المحضر امتناعه وسببه . 
المادة 110 
إذا كان للخصم عذر يمنعه من الحضور بنفسه، جاز للمحكمة أن تنتدب أحد قضاتها لاستجوابه على نحو ما ذكر. 
المادة 111 
إذا تخلف الخصم عن الحضور للاستجواب بغير عذر مقبول، أو امتنع عن الإجابة بغير مبرر قانوني، جاز للمحكمة أن تتخذ من هذا النكول أو التخلف مسوغاً لاعتبار الوقائع التي تقرر استجوابه عنها ثابتة، أو أن تقبل الإثبات بشهادة الشهود والقرائن في الأحوال التي ما كان يجوز فيها ذلك. 
المادة 112 
اليمين الحاسمة هي التي يوجهها أحد المتداعين لخصمه ليحسم بها النزاع. 
المادة 113 
يجوز لكل من الخصمين أن يوجه اليمين الحاسمة إلى الخصم الآخر، ولكن لا يكون ذلك إلا بإذن من المحكمة. 
المادة 114 
1 ـ يجب أن تكون الواقعة التي تنصب عليها اليمين متعلقة بشخص من وجهت إليه اليمين. فإن كانت غير شخصية له، انصبت اليمين على مجرد علمه بها. 
2 ـ ويجوز أن توجه اليمين الحاسمة في أية حالة كانت عليها الدعوى في كل نزاع. إلا أنه لا يجوز توجيهها في واقعة ممنوعة بالقانون، أو مخالفة للنظام العام والآداب. 
المادة 115 
إذا اجتمعت مطالب مختلفة، يكفي فيها يمين واحدة. 
المادة 116 
1 ـ يجوز لمن وجهت إليه اليمين أن يردها على خصمه. على أنه لا يجوز الرد إذا انصبت اليمين على واقعة لا يشترك فيها الخصمان، بل يستقل بها شخص من وجهت إليه اليمين. 
2 ـ لا يجوز لمن وجه اليمين أو ردها أن يرجع في ذلك حتى قبل خصمه أن يحلف. 
المادة 117 
لا تكون اليمين إلا أمام المحكمة. ولا اعتبار بالنكول عن اليمين خارجها. 
المادة 118 
1 ـ يجب على من يوجه لخصمه اليمين أن يبين بالدقة الوقائع التي يريد استحلافه عليها ويذكر صيغة اليمين بعبارة واضحة جلية. 
2 ـ للمحكمة أن تعدل صيغة اليمين التي يعرضها الخصم بحيث تتوجه بوضوح ودقة على الواقعة المطلوب الحلف عليها. 
المادة 119 
كل من وجهت إليه اليمين فنكل عنها دون أن يردها على خصمه، وكل من ردت عليه اليمين فنكل عنها، خسر دعواه. 
المادة 120 
1 ـ توجيه اليمين يتضمن التنازل عما عداها من البينات بالنسبة إلى الواقعة التي ترد عليها. فلا يجوز للخصم أن يثبت كذب اليمين بعد أن يؤديها الخصم الذي وجهت إليه أو ردت عليه. 
2 ـ على أنه إذا ثبت كذب اليمين بحكم جزائي، فإن للخصم الذي أصابه ضرر منها أن يطالب بالتعويض دون إخلال بما قد يكون له من حق في الطعن على الحكم الذي صدر ضده بسبب اليمين الكاذبة . 
المادة 121 
1 ـ اليمين المتممة هي التي توجهها المحكمة من تلقاء نفسها لأي من الخصمين، لتبني على ذلك حكمها في موضوع الدعوى، أو في قيمة ما تحكم به. 
2 ـ ويشترط في توجيه هذه اليمين ألا يكون في الدعوى دليل كامل، وألا تكون الدعوى خالية من أي دليل. 
المادة 122 
1 ـ لا يجوز للمحكمة أن توجه للمدعي اليمين المتممة لتحديد قيمة المدعى به، إلا إذا استحال تحديد هذه القيمة بطريقة أخرى. 
2 ـ تحدد المحكمة في هذه الحالة حداً أقصى للقيمة التي يصدق فيها المدعي بيمينه. 
المادة 123 
تحلف المحكمة من تلقاء نفسها في الأحوال الآتية: 
أ ـ إذا ادعى أحد حقاً في التركة وأثبته. فتحلفه المحكمة يمين الاستظهار على أنه لم يستوف هذا الحق بنفسه ولا بغيره من الميت بوجه، ولا أبرأه ولا أحاله على غيره ولا استوفى دينه من الغير وليس للميت في مقابلة هذا الحق رهن. 
ب ـ إذا استحق أحد المال وأثبت دعواه، حلفته المحكمة على أنه لم يبع هذا المال ولم يهبه لأحد ولم يخرجه من ملكه بوجه من الوجوه. 
ج ـ إذا أراد المشتري رد المبيع بعيب، حلفته المحكمة على أنه لم يرض بالعيب صراحة أو دلالة. 
د ـ إذا طالب الشفيع بالشفعة، حلفته المحكمة بأنه لم يسقط حق شفعته بوجه من الوجوه. 
المادة 124 
لا يجوز للخصم الذي وجهت له المحكمة اليمين المتممة أن يردها على الخصم الآخر . 
المادة 125 
يرفض توجيه اليمين إذا كانت واردة على واقعة غير منتجة، أو غير جائز إثباتها باليمين، أو كان توجيه اليمين مقصوداً به مجرد الكيد. 
المادة 126 
إذا لم ينازع من توجهت عليه اليمين في جوازها ولا في تعلقها بالدعوى، وجب عليه إذا كان حاضراً بنفسه أن يحلفها فوراً أو يردها على خصمه وإلا اعتبر ناكلاً. فإن لم يكن حاضراً وجب أن يدعى لحلفها بالصيغة التي أقرتها المحكمة وفي اليوم الذي حددته. فإن حضر وامتنع دون أن ينازع، أو لم يحضر، بغير عذر، اعتبر ناكلاً كذلك. 
المادة 127 
إذا نازع من توجهت إليه اليمين في جوازها أو في ورودها على واقعة منتجة في الدعوى، ورفضت المحكمة منازعته وحكمت بتحليفه، بينت في قرارها صيغة اليمين، ويبلغ هذا القرار للخصم إن لم يكن حاضراً بنفسه، ويتبع ما نص عليه في المادة السابقة. 
المادة 128 
إذا كان لمن توجهت عليه اليمين عذر يمنعه عن الحضور، فتنتقل المحكمة أو تندب أحد قضاتها لتحليفه، ويحرر محضر بحلف اليمين يوقعه الحالف ورئيس المحكمة أو القاضي المنتدب والكاتب. 
المادة 129 
تكون تأدية اليمين بأن يقول الحالف ((والله)) ويذكر الصيغة التي أقرتها المحكمة. 
المادة 130 
لمن يكلف حلف اليمين أن يؤديها وفقاً للأوضاع المقررة في ديانته إذا طلب ذلك. 
المادة 131 
يعتبر في حلف الأخرس ونكوله إشارته المعهودة إن كان لا يعرف الكتابة. فإن كان يعرفها، فحلفه ونكوله بها. 
المادة 132 
تجري النيابة في التحليف، ولكن لا تجري في اليمين. 
المادة 133 
إذا كان من وجهت إليه اليمين يقيم خارج منطقة المحكمة، فلها أن تنيب في تحليفه محكمة محل إقامته. 
المادة 134 
1 ـ يجوز للمحكمة أن تقرر من تلقاء نفسها، أو بناء على طلب أحد الخصوم، معاينة المتنازع فيه بجلبه إلى المحكمة، أو الانتقال إليه، ولها أن تنتدب أحد قضاتها لهذه الغاية. 
2 ـ ولها أن تنيب عنها في ذلك المحكمة التي يقع في منطقتها الشيء المتنازع فيه. وفي هذه الحالة يبلغ قرار الإنابة إلى رئيس هذه المحكمة ويتضمن جميع البيانات المتعلقة بالخصوم وموضوع المعاينة. 
المادة 135 
تدعو المحكمة، أو القاضي المنتدب، الخصوم قبل الموعد المعين بأربع وعشرين ساعة على الأقل، عدا مهل المسافة، بمذكرة ترسل بواسطة ديوان المحكمة تتضمن بيان مكان الاجتماع واليوم والساعة اللذين سينعقد فيهما. 
المادة 136 
للمحكمة، أو القاضي الذي انتدب للمعاينة، وللمحكمة المنابة لهذه الغاية، تعيين خبراء يتولون القيام بمهمتهم على الفور أو سماع من يكون سماعه ضرورياً من الشهود . 
المادة 137 
1 ـ يحرر محضر بالأعمال المتعلقة بالمعاينة، ويودع إضبارة الدعوى. 
2 ـ وإذا عهد بالمعاينة إلى محكمة أخرى بطريق الإنابة، وجب على هذه المحكمة أن توافي المحكمة التي قررت المعاينة بمحضرها. 
المادة 138 
إذا كان الفصل في الدعوى موقوفاً على تحقيق أمور تستلزم معرفة فنية، كان للمحكمة من تلقاء نفسها، أو بناء على طلب الخصوم، أن تقرر إجراء تحقيق فني بواسطة خبير واحد أو ثلاثة خبراء. 
المادة 139 
1 ـ للخصوم أن يتفقوا على اختيار الخبير أو الخبراء الثلاثة. 
2 ـ وفي هذه الحالة تثبت المحكمة اتفاقهم في محضر الجلسة وتقرر تعيين الخبراء الذين وقع الاختيار عليهم. 
3 ـ وإذا لم يتفق الخصوم على اختيار الخبراء اختارتهم المحكمة ممن تثق بهم. 
المادة 140 
يشتمل قرار الخبراء على ما يلي: 
آ ـ أسماء الخبراء وألقابهم وغير ذلك من البيانات الدالة على شخصيتهم. 
ب ـ اسم القاضي المنتدب للإشراف على أعمالهم. 
ج ـ بيان المسائل التي يراد الاستعانة بخبرتهم فيها وما يرخص لهم في اتخاذه من التدابير العاجلة عند الاقتضاء. 
د ـ التاريخ المحدد لإنهاء المهمة التي أوكلت إليهم وإيداع تقريرهم. 
ط ـ المبلغ الذي يودع في صندوق المحكمة لحساب نفقات الخبراء وأتعابهم والمهلة الممنوحة لإيداع هذا المبلغ في صندوق المحكمة ومن يلزم بإيداعه من الخصوم. 
و ـ ما يؤدى للخبراء من المبلغ المودع قبل إتمام عملهم. 
المادة 141 
متى قررت المحكمة تعيين الخبراء، أجلت الدعوى مدة مناسبة. 
المادة 142 
للمحكمة أن تعين خبراء ليدلوا برأيهم شفوياً في الجلسة دون حاجة إلى تقديم تقرير. وفي هذه الحالة يثبت رأيهم في محضر الجلسة. 
المادة 143 
إذا لم يودع من كلف من الخصوم المبلغ الواجب إيداعه خلال المهلة المعينة وفقاً لأحكام المادة 140، جاز للخصم الآخر أن يقوم بإيداع هذا المبلغ دون إخلال بحقه في الرجوع على خصمه. 
المادة 144 
1 ـ في خلال الثماني والأربعين ساعة التالية لإيداع المبلغ المقرر في القرار الصادر بتعيين الخبراء، يدعو القاضي المنتدب الخبراء ويفضي إليهم بمهمتهم وفقاً لمنطوق هذا القرار، ثم يسلمهم صورة عنه. 
2 ـ وللخبير أن يطلع على الأوراق المودعة إضبارة الدعوى دون أن ينقل شيئاً، ما لم يكن مأذوناً له في ذلك بمقتضى قرار التعيين. 
3 ـ ويتعين على الخبير قبل البدء في مهمته أن يؤدي أمام القاضي المنتدب يميناً بأن يقوم بها بأمانة وصدق، ولا ضرورة لحضور الخصوم عند أداء اليمين ولا لإبلاغ محضر أدائها. 
المادة 145 
1 ـ للخبير، خلال الأيام الخمسة التالية لتسلمه صورة القرار الصادر بتعيينه، أن يطلب من المحكمة إعفاءه من أداء المهمة التي أوكلت إليه. وللمحكمة أن تجيبه إلى طلبه، وفي هذه الحالة تعين المحكمة خبيراً آخر بدلاً عنه. 
2 ـ للمحكمة، في الأحوال المستعجلة، تقصير المهلة الممنوحة في الفقرة السابقة. 
المادة 146 
يجوز رد الخبراء للأسباب التي تبرر رد القضاة. 
المادة 147 
1 ـ يقدم طلب الرد إلى المحكمة التي تتولى النظر في الدعوى باستدعاء يبلغ للخبير في خلال الأيام الثلاثة التالية لصدور قرار تعيينه أو لإبلاغ هذا القرار إن كان قد صدر في غياب الخصم طالب الرد. 
2 ـ لا يسقط الحق في طلب الرد إذا كانت أسبابه قد جدت بعد المدة المذكورة، أو إذا قدم الخصم طالب الرد الدليل على أنه لم يعلم بتلك الأسباب إلا بعد انقضائها. 
3 ـ ولا يقبل طلب الرد في حق من يختاره الخصوم من الخبراء، إلا إذا كان سبب الرد قد جد بعد أن تم الاختيار. 
المادة 148 
1 ـ يفصل على وجه السرعة في طلب الرد في أول جلسة بعد تقديمه. 
2 ـ ولا يجوز الطعن في الحكم الصادر في هذا الطلب بأي طريقة . 
المادة 149 
1 ـ إذا لم يطلب الخبير إعفاءه، ولم يرد، وجب على القاضي المنتدب أن يعين تاريخاً قريباً لبدء أعمال الخبرة، على أن لا يتجاوز هذا التاريخ الثمانية أيام التالية لانقضاء المهلة التي يجوز فيها طلب رد الخبير، أو لصدور حكم برفض طلب الرد. 
2 ـ ويدعو القاضي المنتدب الخبير والخصوم قبل الموعد المعين بأربع وعشرين ساعة على الأقل، عدا مهل المسافة، بمذكرة ترسل بواسطة ديوان المحكمة تتضمن بيان مكان أول اجتماع واليوم والساعة اللذين ينعقد فيها، ويقرر اتخاذ كل إجراء من شأنه تيسير العمل وضبطه. 
3 ـ ويباشر الخبير عمله ولو في غيبة الخصوم، متى كانوا قد دعوا على الوجه الصحيح. 
المادة 150 
1 ـ يعد الخبير محضراً بمهمته يتضمن بيان حضور الخصوم وأقوالهم وملاحظاتهم وبيان ما قام به من أعمال وأقوال الأشخاص الذين اقتضت الضرورة سماعهم. 
2 ـ ويوقع الخصوم على أقوالهم وملاحظاتهم، ويوقع غيرهم من الأشخاص، على ما يدلون به من أقوال. وإذا لم يوقعوا يذكر السبب في المحضر. 
المادة 151 
1 ـ يشفع الخبير محضره بتقرير يضمنه نتيجة أعماله ورأيه والأوجه التي يستند إليها في تبرير هذا الرأي. ويجب أن يكون هذا التقرير دقيقاً وأن يكون موقعاً عليه من الخبير. 
2 ـ وإذا تعدد الخبراء واختلفوا، فعليهم أن يقدموا تقريراً واحداً، وأن يذكروا فيه رأي كل منهم وأسبابه. 
المادة 152 
1 ـ على الخبير أو من ينوب عنه بمقتضى توكيل خاص أن يسلم رئيس الكتاب في المحكمة تقريره وما يلحق به من محاضر الأعمال وما يسلم إليه من أوراق. 
2 ـ وعلى رئيس الكتاب أن يبلغ صورة عن التقرير للخصوم خلال الثلاثة أيام التالية لإيداعه. 
المادة 153 
1 ـ إذا تبين أن الخبير لا يستطيع أن يودع تقريره في التاريخ المعين، وجب عليه قبل انقضاء هذا التاريخ أن يقدم إلى المحكمة مذكرة يبين فيها ما أداه من الأعمال والأسباب التي حالت دون إتمام مهمته. 
2 ـ تنظر المحكمة في هذه المذكرة في الجلسة المعينة للدعوى، فإن رأت أن سبب التأخير مقبول منحته مهلة جديدة، وإلا استبدلت بالخبير غيره. 
3 ـ إذا كان سبب التأخير ناشئاً عن خطأ الخصم، حكم عليه بغرامة من 10 ليرات إلى 150 ليرة حكماً مبرماً، وجاز الحكم أيضاً بسقوط حقه في التمسك بالقرار الصادر بتعيين الخبير. 
المادة 154 
1 ـ للمحكمة، من تلقاء نفسها أو بناء على طلب أحد الخصوم، أن تأمر بدعوة الخبير لحضور الجلسة إذا رأت في تقريره نقصاً، أو إذا رأت أن تستوضحه في مسائل معينة ولازمة للفصل في الدعوى. 
2 ـ وللمحكمة أن توجه إلى الخبير من تلقاء نفسها، أو بناء على طلب أحد الخصوم، من الأسئلة ما يكون مفيداً في إيضاح تلك المسائل. 
3 ـ ولها، إذا رأت عدم كفاية الإيضاحات، أن تأمر من تلقاء نفسها، أو بناء على طلب أحد الخصوم، بالقيام بتحقيق فني جديد، أو لعمل تكميلي تعهد به إلى الخبير نفسه أو إلى خبير آخر. 
المادة 155 
رأي الخبير لا يقيد المحكمة. وإذا حكمت المحكمة خلافاً لرأي الخبير، وجب عليها بيان الأسباب التي أوجبت إهمال هذا الرأي كله أو بعضه. 
المادة 156 
تقدر أتعاب الخبير ونفقاته وفقاً للقوانين النافذة. 
المادة 157 
1 ـ إذا لم يقم الخبير بمهمته، ولم يكن قد أعفي منها، أو استقال من مهمته بعد أن باشرها، حكمت المحكمة عليه بالنفقات التي صرفها بلا فائدة ورد ما يكون قد قبضه من السلفة، وبالتعويضات إن كان لها محل. ويجوز للمحكمة علاوة على ذلك أن تحكم عليه بغرامة نقدية من 10 ليرات إلى 300 ليرة سورية. 
2 ـ تطبق الفقرة السابقة أيضاً على الخبير الذي قررت المحكمة الاستعاضة عنه بغيره عملاً بالفقرة الثانية من المادة 153. 
المادة 158 
تلغى جميع الأحكام المخالفة لهذا القانون. 
المادة 159 
وزراء الدولة مكلفون بتنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المرسوم التشريعي رقم 42 لعام 1979
المادة 1 
‌أ- تعين المحاكم والدوائر القضائية خبراء اختصاصيين يجري تسجيلهم وفقاً لأحكام القانون في جدول يسمى "جدول الخبراء الاختصاصيين". ولا يجوز لها أن تعين خبيراً من غير المسجلين إلا إذا كان الجدول خالياً من أسماء خبراء اختصاصيين في الموضوع المعروض عليها. 

‌ب- إذا اتفق الفرقاء ذوو العلاقة يجوز للمحاكم والدوائر القضائية أن تعين خبيراً من غير المسجلين في الجدول، كما يجوز لها أن تستعين بخبراء فنيين غير مسجلة أسماؤهم في الجدول ولو كانوا من غير العرب السوريين وذلك بقرار توضح فيه الأسباب الداعية لذلك. 

المادة 2 
يعمل بجدول الخبراء الاختصاصيين مدة سنتين بدءاً من تاريخ إعلانه في لوحة إعلانات وزارة العدل. ويجوز بقرار من وزير العدل بناء على اقتراح لجنة الخبراء إعادة النظر فيه قبل بدء كل سنة لإضافة خبراء جدد إلى بعض أنواع الخبرة إذا اقتضت الضرورة ذلك. 

المادة 3 
تشكل بقرار من وزير العدل في كل محافظة لجنة تدعى "لجنة الخبراء" وتؤلف من ثلاثة قضاة يسمى أحدهم رئيساً في قرار تشكيلها على أن لا تقل درجته عن مستشار استئنافي أو ما يعادلها. 

المادة 4 
‌أ- تصدر لجنة الخبراء قبل ثلاثة أشهر من انتهاء مدة العمل بجدول الخبراء الاختصاصيين قراراً بتحديد أنواع الخبرة وعدد الخبراء بما تراه كافياً لحاجة المحاكم والدوائر القضائية في المحافظة. 

‌ب- يعلن رئيس اللجنة هذا القرار في لوحة إعلانات محكمة الاستئناف في المحافظة وفي صحيفة محلية إن وجدت أو في إحدى صحف العاصمة محدداً في الإعلان مدة لتقديم الطلبات من الراغبين في التسجيل في جدول الخبراء الاختصاصيين على أن لا تتجاوز ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ الإعلان. 

‌ج- يجوز لرئيس اللجنة تجديد المدة المشار إليها في الفقرة السابقة لنوع أو أكثر من الخبرة إذا لم يتقدم إليها العدد المطلوب. 

المادة 5 
يشترط في المرشح أن يكون: 

1- عربياً سورياً أو من هو حكمه متمتعاً بحقوقه المدنية. 

2- متماً الخامسة والعشرين من عمره. 

3- سالماً من الأمراض السارية ومن الأمراض والعاهات التي تمنعه من القيام بالأعمال التي ستوكل إليه. 

4- غير محكوم بجناية أو جنحة شائنة. 

5- غير مطرود أو معزول من عمل .حر أومن أي عمل في الدولة 

6- من غير العاملين في الدولة. 

7- ذا موطن ثابت في المحافظة التي سيزاول عمل الخبرة فيها. 

8- حائزاً في مجال اختصاصه على إحدى الشهادات العربية السورية التالية أو ما يعادلها: 

• الشهادات الجامعية وشهادات معاهد التعليم العالي. 

• شهادات المعاهد المتوسطة. 

• الشهادات الثانوية الفنية أو الاختصاصية. 

• الشهادات الأخرى التي يصدر بتحديدها قرار من وزير العدل بالاتفاق مع وزيري التربية والتعليم العالي. 

9- قد مارس العمل فعلاً في مجال اختصاصه مدة خمس سنوات على الأقل بعد حصوله على إحدى الشهادات المنصوص عليها في الفقرة السابقة. 

وتعتبر من مدة الممارسة الفعلية ما يقضيه حاملو الشهادات الجامعية من مدة في دراسة الاختصاص بعد إتمام مرحلة التعليم الجامعي. 

وتحدد بقرار من وزير العدل الوثائق المطلوبة لإثبات الممارسة. 

المادة 6 
‌أ- يجوز بقرار من وزير العدل بناء على اقتراح لجنة الخبراء الإعفاء من الشرط المنصوص عليه في البند السادس من المادة السابقة في محافظة أو أكثر في الحالتين التاليتين: 

1- إذا كانت الخبرة في أحد مجالات الاختصاص في المحافظة تتطلب معارف فنية خاصة. 

2- إذا كان العدد المسجل من الخبراء في أحد مجالات الاختصاص في المحافظة لا يفي بالحاجة. 

3- ويشترط لتسجيل أي من المرشحين المشمولين بحكم هذه الفقرة موافقة الوزير التابع له. 

ب- لا يجوز تعيين أحد من العاملين في الدولة ولو كان مسجلاً في جدول الخبراء الاختصاصيين خبيراً في نزاع تكون الجهة التي يعمل لديها طرفاً فيه. 

المادة 7 
‌أ- يجوز بقرار من وزير العدل بناء على اقتراح لجنة الخبراء الإعفاء من شرط حيازة الشهادة المنصوص عليه في البند 8 من المادة الخامسة في أي من مجالات الاختصاص في المحافظات لا يتوفر فيها حاملو الشهادة المطلوبة بهذا الاختصاص على أن لا يمارس الخبير المسجل وفقاً لحكم هذه الفقرة خبرته خارج نطاق المحافظة التي سجل فيها. 

‌ب- يستثنى المرشحون لممارسة الخبرة في المناطق من شرط الشهادة المنصوص عليه في البند 8 من المادة الخامسة على أن لا يمارس الخبير المسجل وفقاً لحكم هذه الفقرة خبرته خارج نطاق المنطقة التي سجل فيها. 

المادة 8 
على من يرغب تسجيل اسمه في جدول الخبراء الاختصاصيين أن يتقدم إلى لجنة الخبراء خلال المدة المحددة باستدعاء يذكر فيه نوع الخبرة التي يرغب بالتسجيل خبيراً فيها وعليه أن يرفق استدعاءه: 

1- نسخة عن سجله العدلي. 

2- نسخة عن سجله المدني. 

3- الشهادة العلمية المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون. 

4- وثيقة الممارسة المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون. 

5- الشهادة الصحية المنصوص عليها في البند 3 من المادة الخامسة، من هذا القانون. 

المادة 9 
تجري لجنة الخبراء بحثاً عن كل مرشح حائز على الشروط القانونية المطلوبة وتستطلع رأي النيابة العامة في المحافظة ورؤساء المحاكم والدوائر القضائية ورئيس فرع نقابة المحامين فيها. ثم تقترح تسجيل من تراه مقبولاً من المرشحين في جدول الخبراء الاختصاصيين. 

المادة 10 
‌أ- يرسل رئيس لجنة الخبراء إلى وزارة العدل قائمة بأسماء المرشحين الذين تقترح اللجنة تسجيلهم في جدول الخبراء الاختصاصيين. 

‌ب- ينتقي وزير العدل الخبراء من هذه القوائم ويصدر قراراً بتسجيلهم في جدول الخبراء الاختصاصيين كل حسب محافظته ونوع خبرته. ويبلغ القسم الخاص من هذا القرار بكل محافظة إلى رئيس لجنة الخبراء فيها. 

‌ج- يدعو رئيس لجنة الخبراء الخبير المقرر تسجيله في الجدول لأداء اليمين التالية: "أقسم بالله العظيم أن أقوم بكل مهمة يعهد إلي بها بصدق وأمانة" أمام رئيس المحكمة البدائية في المحافظة. 

ويعمل بهذا القسم في جميع المهام التي يعهد بها إلى الخبير. 

‌د- يرسل رئيس لجنة الخبراء إلى وزارة العدل كشفاً بأسماء الخبراء الذين أدوا القسم القانوني. 

‌ه- تنظم وزارة العدل جدول الخبراء الاختصاصيين المتضمن أسماء من أدوا القسم القانوني كل حسب محافظته ونوع خبرته وتعلنه في لوحة إعلانات الوزارة وتبلغه إلى جميع المحاكم والدوائر القضائية.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 11 
تنظم لجنة الخبراء ملفاً خاصاً لكل خبير في المحافظة مسجل في جدول الخبراء الاختصاصيين وتحفظ في هذا الملف: 

1- صورة عن التقرير الذي وضعته أثناء البحث عنه قبل اقتراح ترشيحه. 

2- ما يرد إليها من معلومات عن الخبير أثناء قيامه بعمله. 

المادة 12 
ينظم رئيس كل محكمة أو دائرة قضائية في شهر كانون الأول من كل سنة تقريراً عن أعمال الخبراء الذين كلفوا بمهام لديها يبين فيه كيفية قيامهم بهذه الأعمال ويضم التقرير إلى ملف الخبير المحفوظ لدى لجنة الخبراء. 

المادة 13 
يمسك في كل محكمة أو دائرة قضائية سجل خاص يدرج فيه: 

1- رقم القضية ونوعها وأسماء الخصوم والخبير المعين فيها وتاريخ تعيينه وتبلغه ونوع العمل الموكول إليه والمدة المحددة لإتمامه وما طلبه من الأجور وما قررت له المحكمة أو الدائرة وتاريخ تقديم التقرير وملحوظات المحكمة أو الدائرة. 

2- ويكون هذا السجل بتصرف لجنة الخبراء للإطلاع عليه. 

المادة 14 
إن الخبراء المسجلين في الجدول ملزمون بأداء المهام الموكولة إليهم مجاناً لمصلحة الخصم الحائز على المعونة القضائية. 

ويبقى لهم حق مطالبة الخصم الآخر بأجورهم إذا حكم عليه بنفقات الدعوى أو مطالبة الخصم الحائز على المعونة القضائية بعد يسره. 

المادة 15 
مع الاحتفاظ بأحكام قانون البينات، تطبق التدابير التأديبية المنصوص عليها في المادة 16 من هذا القانون على كل خبير يمتنع بدون عذر مشروع عن القيام بالعمل الموكول إليه أو يهمل واجباته أو يرتكب خطأ فادحاً عند قيامه بها. 

المادة 16 
‌أ- مع الاحتفاظ بأحكام المادة 157 من قانون البينات رقم 359 لعام 1947 يخضع الخبراء دائماً لمراقبة إدارة التفتيش القضائي التي يحق لها تلقائياً وبناء على طلب لجنة الخبراء أو النيابة العامة أو رئيس المحكمة أو الدائرة القضائية أو بناء على شكوى أحد الخصوم أن تقترح توجيه تنبيه إلى الخبير أو إحالته إلى لجنة تأديبية تشكل بقرار من وزير العدل من ثلاثة قضاة لا تقل مرتبتهم عن درجة مستشار. 

‌ب- للجنة التأديبية أن تتخذ بحق الخبير المحال إليها بعد الاستماع لدفاعه بواسطة رئيسها أو أحد عضويها قراراً بأحد التدبيرين التاليين: 

1- التوقيف عن العمل مؤقتاً لمدة أقصاها ثلاث سنوات. 

2- حرمان الخبير نهائياً من قبوله خبيراً في المحاكم والدوائر القضائية. 

‌ج- يصدر كل من التنبيه والإحالة إلى اللجنة التأديبية بقرار من وزير العدل، ويصدر قرار اللجنة التأديبية في غرفة المذاكرة قطعياً وغير خاضع لأي طريق من طرق الطعن أو المراجعة وينفذ بقرار من وزير العدل. 

‌د- تبلغ وزارة العدل أياً من القرارات المنفذة للتدابير التأديبية الصادرة وفقاً لأحكام هذه المادة إلى لجان الخبراء وسائر المحاكم والدوائر القضائية. وإذا كان التدبير التأديبي صادراً بحق أحد الخبراء من العاملين في الدولة فيبلغ أيضاً إلى الجهة التابع لها. 

المادة 17 
‌أ- تحيط النيابة العامة كلاً من وزارة العدل ولجنة الخبراء علماً بالأحكام التي تصدر على الخبراء بعقوبة جنائية أو جنحية. 

‌ب- إذا حكم على الخبير بسبب جرم جنائي أو جنحي شائن وجب شطب اسمه من الجدول نهائياً. 

المادة 18 
تحدد بقرار من وزير العدل التعويضات التي يستحقها رؤساء وأعضاء اللجان المنصوص على تشكيلها في هذا القانون والمساعدون القضائيون المنتدبون لمؤازرتها. 

المادة 19 
تصدر قرارات وزير العدل استناداً لأحكام هذا القانون مبرمة غير قابلة لأي طريق من طرق المراجعة. 

المادة 20 
‌أ- يستمر العمل بجداول الخبراء المعلنة من قبل وزارة العدل قبل نفاذ هذا القانون حتى تاريخ بدء العمل بجدول الخبراء الاختصاصيين المنظم وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون. 

ويحدد تاريخ بدء العمل بالجدول المذكور لأول مرة بقرار من وزير العدل ينشر في الجريدة الرسمية قبل مدة لا تقل عن خمسة عشر يوماً من التاريخ المحدد فيه لبدء العمل به 

‌ب- تحدد بقرار من وزير العدل ولمرة واحدة بعد نفاذ هذا القانون ودون التقيد بالمواعيد والمهل المنصوص عليها فيه: 

1- تاريخ مباشرة لجان الخبراء مهمتها المنصوص عليها في البند (1) من المادة الرابعة من هذا القانون والمدة اللازمة لإنجاز هذه المهمة. 

2- مدة تقديم الطلبات وجواز تجديدها المنصوص عليها في المادة الرابعة من هذا القانون. 

‌ج- ينتهي العمل بجدول الخبراء الاختصاصيين المنظم لأول مرة بعد نفاذ هذا القانون بتاريخ 31/12/1980. 

‌د- تبقى الأحكام المتعلقة بالخبرة المنصوص عليها في المرسوم التشريعي رقم 46 لعام 1977 نافذة المفعول ولا يعتبر هذا القانون معدلاً لأي منها. 

المادة 21 
يلغى المرسوم التشريعي رقم 90 تاريخ 26/1/1952 وتعديلاته وجميع الأحكام المخالفة لهذا القانون. 

المادة 22 
يصدر وزير العدل التعليمات اللازمة لتنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون. 

المادة 23 
ينشر هذا القانون في الجريدة الرسمية. 

دمشق في16/4/1399 هـ و 15/3/1979 م. 

رئيس الجمهورية 

حافظ الأسد

----------

